# I'm raging!!



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

i was down the park with cici since its a lovely day, Cici was off the lead but i mean shes a well behaved dog and she walks right next to me never wanders so i think its acceptable, although this guy had a big dog, kind of looked like a pitbull or something? and it was off the lead, it was boystrous running round everywhere and the owner had no control over him, anyway the guys dog started chasing cici, i was so scared, i was shouting at him 'shout your dog!!' but he wasn't he found it funny, the dog chased her all the way up the town ( it's quite far ) and the dogs owner wasnt running after his dog or anything, i ran all the way up, his dog then ran by past me but still no sign of cici, i looked for her for around 10 minutes, i thought had lost her or worse the dog had hurt her, i was crying my eyes out i was so panicked, i asked everyone along my way if they had seen my chihuahua, they pointed me in the direction, i then went in the town and seen cici sitting there on the pavement shaking clueless what to do, i was so HAPPY she seen me and ran to me, i thought i was never going to see her again. Believe me if i ever see that guy again which I will, i will give him a peice of my mind!! now cicis going to be scared of all dogs i just know it, im just so glad to have her back


sorry for the long thread!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow!! That is scary! Im glad you found her. I would be so mad too. Maybe you should keep her on a lead from now on just for her own safety.


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

OMG that is so scary, I won't let Tyson off the leash coz i'm too worried that something will happen. I'm so glad you found her. Give her lots of hugs from us.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

That must have been aweful for you and Cici and what with hearing about Chi's being attacked by Pit Bull's and similar type dogs recently doesn't help.

I hope this hasn't trraumatised Cici too much and that is doesn't make her scared of dogs now. 

(((hugs)))

Deme x


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

WOW I am sorry. This could have had a terrible outcome. I am glad you found her and she was OK. How scarey


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

That really sucks  That's why I keep mine on lead. Recall is only as reliable as their calmness level I think, it sounds like Cici panicked and ran off no one can blame her, but its better to make it not possible for that to happen.


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

That's just horrible, I hope that guy gets a big earful although it most probably won't help, he'll probably just find that funny to.
Where has the sense of common decency gone?

I hope Cici and you are feeling better.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

So sorry to heart his :-( Maybe a good idea to keep her on a leash with a harness for next time. If it happens and she is on a harness you can just pull her right up to you to protect her.


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

How terrifying for you both!!!! I'm so glad you found her! Poor baby must have been scared out of her mind! I'd give him a piece of my mind, too!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

You cant count on others to be accountable for their animals, you have to have yours under control at all times. It's unfortunate, but it's the ugly truth.

That could have happened if a Pomeranian were chasing her so there is always a posed danger, my Godric runs from plastic sacks if one blows by; they're just unpredictable. Glad you found her!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm so glad she (and you) are ok. That would be terrifying. I agree with the others but also have a "thing" about dogs on lead. I think all dogs should be on lead in public places. I know people can be fearful of dogs and it can frighten them to see a dog off lead. And then there are also the dogs who are big, out of control and have idiot owners like you encountered today. Too much of a risk to keep them off lead. One thing in your post "She never wanders". Well, EVERY dog will wander in some circumstances as you saw today and like was posted above, recall only works in some situations. When the dog is terrified, they will bolt sometimes. I am so sorry you both went through this today. Hug her tight tonight.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Omg I know exactly how you feel. Billy done a similar thing a few months back. A big dog spooked him and he ran off. I couldn't find him anywhere and luckily he ran off home. But now I keep all my dogs on their leads. I was in a right state when I lost him, I'd never have forgave myself if I'd never had found him. These little dogs are just to precious to take any risks. 

I'm so pleased you got her home safe and sound. I'd wouldn't be able to hold back if I saw that man again. I'd def be giving him a very large piece of my mind!!!!!!


----------



## Marley23 (Sep 16, 2010)

i would have lost it on the guy especially considering he was laughing like thats terrible! glad she is okay!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

OMG that is just horrid... I am so sorry that happened to you Poor Cici im glad she is okay


----------



## Raqy (Aug 25, 2010)

That is so scary! I'm glad your both ok.


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

thanks guys!! yip from now on I'm just going to have to keep her on the lead, you just don't know what's round the corner. I'm just really scared now because I know for a fact Cici wont want to go walkies anymore and she wont enjoy them. I think I'll leave it for a couple of days then take her a walk down a new route where not much dogs go, tht a good idea?


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

OMG this same kinda thing happened to my Lola when she was a bit younger... but it was a collie and the owner was the same, thought it was funny and never chased his dog. I found lola shaking under a parked car 
Hope CiCi is ok bless her, i dont let mine off anymore, even though mine are good i just dont trust any other dogs....


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

Please don't blame the breed or breed-type; my sister and bro-in-law's four Pitties live in complete peace with her little chihuahua, Baci. In fact, if anybody is the terror in the family, it's Baci!  Instead, please try to blame that stupid guy - there's a general rule to never have a dog who's smarter than you, and it sounds like this in-duh-vidual would be breaking that rule with a stuffed dog from the carnival! I hope you never cross his path again, and I am so glad your baby survived the ordeal.


----------



## Hopie'sMummy (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh no! How terrible. I'm glad she's okay, how scary for you!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

aww poor little dear. I'm so glad she's ok! 
Now for that owner..... oh boy, I'd really let him have it!!!!!!!!! Not only was that extremely irresponsible letting that poorly behaved dog off leash it was just horrible he didn't do anything about what happened. What a MORON! I hope sweet little cici won't be afraid in the future.


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

'widogmom' i certainly wasn't blaming the breed at all?? one of Cici's best friends is a staffy and they are said to be viscous, it's all to do with the upbringing of all breeds and i know that.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah, this is why mine are always on a leash. Only had two dogs I trusted off leash, a GSD and a course trained Whippet. I would start walking her again on different route at first. And you be confident. She will pick up on your nervousness. But if you stride out confidently, she will see there is nothing to be afraid of and get her confidence back too.


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

I sure didn't mean to point fingers - my Pitt comment was more a general call-to-tolerance than anything else. If it sounded any other way, I'm sorry.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

You can try one of those retractable leashes...they give the dog a bit more freedom to scamper about, but ultimately you can pull them back in. Just need to be aware if the lock mechanisum is engaged or not. Glad you are both OK


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i felt so afraid for little cici as i read about her near escape from jaws so happy you found her


----------



## LearningLinda (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm glad that cici is alright. I'd be so upset at the other dog's irresponsible owner.


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

I have a retractable lead now and it's great, although when I went out me and Cici's daily walk yesterday, she freaked out at EVERYTHING was so sad  it will take time but I hope she deals with this so we can have happy walks! x


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

aw bless her! Bring yummy treats along mommy and every little bit give her some. This is what i did when i first started walking miss leila as she would put on the brakes  so it was encouraging to her and seemed to work. Good Luck!


----------

